# Hello from Utah



## Fabio (Jan 11, 2008)

I just wanted to introduce myself on the forum. My name is Fabio and I live in West Jordan, Utah. I have had some experience with different styles in the past (Kyokushin, Capoeira, Kickboxing) but that was a long time ago. I have started Kyuki-do at Royal West Martial Arts under Master Shaun West and I'm very excited about the style and to be back into Martial Arts.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello Fabio, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 11, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT! I'm originally from Elgin, IL. home of GM Ok Hyung Kim, the founder of Kyukido. You're in good hands with the Wests!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting. Be sure to have a go at our fabulous search engine here to find topics that may (or may not) have been discussed. Feel free to browse around and reply where you like.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Happy posting.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 11, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, Iceman. I see you are in California Via Illnois, I am in Missouri Via California. Its just amazing the long reach of Martial Arts and how we all seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 12, 2008)

:wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk!  Happy posting and there are so much you can find here--enjoy your time reading and posting to threads.  The people here are awesome.

Nice to have another person from Utah on MartialTalk.  I'm from Lehi, UT.

- Ceicei


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Fabio, welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------

